# Can you help?



## Skyelacey (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi there i am wanting to start a sort of freecycle on pet forums.
So heres what we need;

If you have any old pet equipment, send me a pm with what you have available and if your willing to give it away or if you would like to swap it. If you willing to give it away please let me know if it's collection only, paid by you through post or if you would like the other person to pay for postage, lets help out our fellow members.

I will be posting a list of freebies/swaps every wednesday, so send me a pm and keep an eye out. I will let you all know soon which board it will be found on.

Thanks

Skye


----------

